# Odd question - but where can I watch Eurovision along the Amalfi Coast/Sorrento



## hatch (9 mo ago)

Afternoon All,
I'm in the process of booking a holiday with my partner to travel from Sorrento to Capri to Positano and we are both massive Eurovision fans. On the night of the grand final in Turin we'll be in the area and would ideally like to plan the trip a little around being somewhere guaranteed to show the Grand Final in a bar, possibly with a bit of atmosphere. Is there any chance that may exist anywhere in the region? 

If not - where would be our safest bet? We're currently due to be in Capri which I can't imagine will be great for it so would Sorrento be better, for example? Would they show it in that Irish bar there?

Sorry to use an expats forum I just thought you'd have a much better chance of knowing than TripAdvisor members!


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

They'll show it any bar with Rai 1 as Italy won last year. Itll be in Italian though. If you want Graham Norton I think you'll be out of luck.


----------



## hatch (9 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> They'll show it any bar with Rai 1 as Italy won last year. Itll be in Italian though. If you want Graham Norton I think you'll be out of luck.


Thanks! Where do you think would be safest to base ourselves? Capri or Sorrento? 

On the morning after we need to travel to Positano and we were advised to avoid the bus from Sorrento to Positano as it'll be rammed - advice was to stay on Capri and get the ferry to Positano. Would you agree?


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Cant think the bus would be too full on a Sunday morning, unless its beach weather. But its an easy crossing from Capri to Positano on the aliscafo - assuming the weather is good and the service isnt cancelled.


----------



## Zack1980 (8 mo ago)

hatch said:


> Afternoon All,
> I'm in the process of booking a holiday with my partner to travel from Sorrento to Capri to Positano and we are both massive Eurovision fans. On the night of the grand final in Turin we'll be in the area and would ideally like to plan the trip a little around being somewhere guaranteed to show the Grand Final in a bar, possibly with a bit of atmosphere. Is there any chance that may exist anywhere in the region?
> 
> If not - where would be our safest bet? We're currently due to be in Capri which I can't imagine will be great for it so would Sorrento be better, for example? Would they show it in that Irish bar there?
> ...


Im going to be in sorrento tomorrow and trying to find somewhere to watch it! Let me know if you want to get together for a few drinks.


----------



## hatch (9 mo ago)

Zack1980 said:


> Im going to be in sorrento tomorrow and trying to find somewhere to watch it! Let me know if you want to get together for a few drinks.


Hello!
Currently enjoying a beer on Sorrento marina. We are booked into Crazy Banana for Eurovision - going to scope it out tonight to see the vibe but will hope to be there with our Union Jack flags.


----------



## hatch (9 mo ago)

hatch said:


> Hello!
> Currently enjoying a beer on Sorrento marina. We are booked into Crazy Banana for Eurovision - going to scope it out tonight to see the vibe but will hope to be there with our Union Jack flags.


OK it’s actually called Banana Split…


----------



## Zack1980 (8 mo ago)

let me know what it’s like and if you fancy hanging out.


----------



## hijakejohnstone (8 mo ago)

Thanks for this! My other half and I are here for the long weekend and was hoping to watch Eurovision tonight. Banana Split is the go-to place is it?


----------



## hatch (9 mo ago)

hijakejohnstone said:


> Thanks for this! My other half and I are here for the long weekend and was hoping to watch Eurovision tonight. Banana Split is the go-to place is it?


Hey, yeah just nipped up to it now and it looks like a good bar. We’ll be there later. I spoke to the other English/Irish bars in town and they said they refuse to show Eurovision…..


----------



## hijakejohnstone (8 mo ago)

Ha! Banana Split not one of those pubs refusing then!?


----------



## hatch (9 mo ago)

hijakejohnstone said:


> Ha! Banana Split not one of those pubs refusing then!?


Thankfully not - they’re looking forward to hosting and I said one or two others may now be joining!


----------

